# Google als Spammer-Gehilfe



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2009)

heise Security - 06.01.09 - Google als Spammer-Gehilfe


> Die Statistiken der Antispam-Organisation Spamhaus fördern dieser Tage Überraschendes zu Tage. Im Ranking der von Spammern am meisten genutzten Netzwerke nimmt seit einigen Tagen Google einen vorderen Platz ein. Aktuell ist das Netz des Suchmaschinenriesen sogar als Drittbösestes gelistet. Seit Februar 2007 sind der Statistik zufolge 31 Meldungen über Spam-Wellen eingegangen, die unter Zuhilfenahme des Google-Netzwerks durchs Internet schwappten.


----------

